# Autobrite Mega Meet @ Stoke-on-trent!



## [email protected]

*Autobrite Mega Meet @ Stoke-on-trent! 14Th of June*

Hi Guys

Just seeing how may develop in the very near future with a possible mega meet at our premises in Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire?

I was thinking June 14th on a Sunday??

This time we were thinking of doing something different some kind of Detailing competition or something between forum members/groups and presenting a wee prize (from Autobrite) for the best finish on a car?? I dont know where im going with this its just ideas really but we wanted to have a detailing meet with a little something different??? We will be opening the Autobrite shop as usual so you can do your shopping  and all the refinments such as the food and drink etc etc..

i was thinking 3 cars (donated by us)

Members getting together, numbers in a hat and we pick 3 groups of members say 5 people in a group or less?? Then we can organize a expert to judge the finishing results and the winner???
This is just ideas guys so please dont shoot me down:lol:
This may be a laugh!

Your thoughts and comments are now needed and welcome!!!:thumb:

THE MEET

AUTOBRITE - DIRECT DETAILING MEGA MEET

THE DATE

14TH OF JUNE 9AM - 5PM

THE PLACE

AUTOBRITE-DIRECT
ON BEECHES GARAGE
SHELTON NEW ROAD
STOKE-ON-TRENT
STAFFS
ST4 7DL 
01782 744115



Regards Mark:wave:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Mark, I'll start a list of people wanting to attend. I will be there.

1 Mirror Finish


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks mate,, i hope this will be a good meet as in the past our meets have always been cracking! Anybody who wishes to attend please feel free your most welcome..And of course its all free..:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

1.) Mirror Finish 
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) 
4.)


----------



## HC1001

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.)


----------



## [email protected]

Gaz W said:


> 1.) Mirror Finish
> 2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
> 3.)
> 4.)


Thanks Gaz


----------



## chrisc

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.)chrisc


----------



## withoutabix

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.)chrisc
5.)withoutabix


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm up for that!

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.) chrisc
5.) withoutabix
6.) RussZS


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

R27 convoy mate?


----------



## wedgie

I'll stick my name down as a maybe 

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.) chrisc
5.) withoutabix
6.) RussZS
7.) Wedgie (maybe)


----------



## [email protected]

Cheers Guys:thumb:


----------



## withoutabix

RussZS said:


> R27 convoy mate?


indeed :thumb: btw i should be at cosford this weekend gonna risk it with being on call and weather permitting


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Good man - some of us are meeting J10 M6


----------



## HC1001

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x3
4.) chrisc
5.) withoutabix
6.) RussZS
7.) Wedgie (maybe)

Updated........


----------



## dps1973

I am up for it 100% go easy on me thou ive only got an old volvo ha ha

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x3
4.) chrisc
5.) withoutabix
6.) RussZS
7.) Wedgie (maybe)
8.) dps1973


----------



## [email protected]

Guys Guys i need to push this forward now a week?? Can we do 7th of June for a definite date?

:thumb:


----------



## wedgie

autobrite-direct said:


> Guys Guys i need to push this forward now a week?? Can we do 7th of June for a definite date?
> 
> :thumb:


Mark, dont you mean push it BACK a week????

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Still up for it 7th June then.


----------



## bryand

I need some more snow foam anyway ...

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.) chrisc
5.) withoutabix
6.) RussZS
7.) bryand


----------



## Phil H

I need some more snow foam anyway ...

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.) chrisc
5.) withoutabix
6.) RussZS
7.) bryand
8.) Phil H - MAYBE


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Guys 

Ok is it 14th of June then?


I think we should we should have the two cars with two selected teams to get the best finish..

Any body up for judging?

Mark:thumb:


----------



## mattm

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.) chrisc
5.) withoutabix
6.) RussZS
7.) bryand
8.) Phil H - MAYBE
9.) mattm (all being well I can attend)


----------



## mikejack

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.) chrisc
5.) withoutabix
6.) RussZS
7.) bryand
8.) Phil H - MAYBE
9.) mattm (all being well I can attend)
10.) mikejack (maybe)


Would be good to get some tips off the pro's plus i've been planning to take a trip here!

You can even use my car if you want:buffer::thumb:


----------



## wedgie

dont know thy my name has dissapeared from the list but i will be there..


1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.) chrisc
5.) withoutabix
6.) RussZS
7.) bryand
8.) Phil H - MAYBE
9.) mattm (all being well I can attend)
10.) mikejack (maybe)
11) wedgie


----------



## Guest

Looks like I wont have anything else to do lol

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.) chrisc
5.) withoutabix
6.) RussZS
7.) bryand
8.) Phil H - MAYBE
9.) mattm (all being well I can attend)
10.) mikejack (maybe)
11) wedgie
12.) matt1263


----------



## withoutabix

I cant attend on the 14th got the french car show on that date sorry


1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.) chrisc
5.) RussZS
6.) bryand
7.) Phil H - MAYBE
8.) mattm (all being well I can attend)
9.) mikejack (maybe)
10.) wedgie
11) matt1263


----------



## 51Sneyd

Ah rats - Cosford Air Show that day


----------



## wedgie

It looks like i am going to have to pull out of this now,since its been moved till the 14th as it clash'es with a EK9 meet. Hopefully i'll get to the next one

List amended :

1.) Mirror Finish
2.) Gaz W (I will try and make it)
3.) HC1001 x2
4.) chrisc
5.) withoutabix
6.) RussZS
7.) bryand
8.) Phil H - MAYBE
9.) mattm (all being well I can attend)
10.) mikejack (maybe)
11.) matt1263


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Glad I checked as I would have been there on the 7th!!!!


----------



## t_m_evans

Im a complete newbie to the whole detailing, would it be ok to just come down and watch / learn from everyone else doing things?


----------



## Guest

Just incase someone misses, it's been cancelled: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1562811&postcount=13


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Oh sod. Bit short notice, I was packing up stuff to demo to you guys.

Ah well Liverpool later in the month then.

You could have PM'd us to let us know. Not great organisation here.


----------



## t_m_evans

Thanks for the Update! - would be keen to be kept upto date with the replacement date.


----------

